# XBOX keeps kicking me off live



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

During games I keep getting kicked off xbox live.... I've read threads on nat types and so on and tried to act on these but still experiencing problems.

Can anybody help me with this?

I'm using a BTHome Hub (UK).

Cheers


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the UK setups, but when you are losing connection with Xbox Live, is it only on the console, or does your internet setup reboot/restart? Do you have connectivity on another computer at the same time? Watch your router or modem (whatever you may have as a setup) next time and see if all of the flashing lights are the way they should be when you lose connection.

Also, are you using an Xbox or an Xbox 360?


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ageclipsegt said:


> I'm not familiar with the UK setups, but when you are losing connection with Xbox Live, is it only on the console, or does your internet setup reboot/restart? Do you have connectivity on another computer at the same time? Watch your router or modem (whatever you may have as a setup) next time and see if all of the flashing lights are the way they should be when you lose connection.
> 
> Also, are you using an Xbox or an Xbox 360?


My internet connection is fine when I'm booted out of Xbox live! All flashing lights seem fine when this happens (which is strange) but I then get a message saying ive been removed from xbox live..... im using a 360.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you using a wireless adapter to get online with your xbox 360? If so the connection might be getting interrupted.

When i play xbox live, i use a direct internet wire plugged in. I never disconnect.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ports need to be open for Xbox Live, and here is a guide to do so for your router.


----------

